# Golf Cart & Gun Raffle For Charity



## 41Mag (Feb 5, 2014)

*Gun & Golf Cart Raffle for Charity*​I am putting together 2 raffles in support of the National Multiple Sclerosis Society and our companyâ€™s MS150 cycling team. Last year we raised over $65,000 for the MS Society and with your help hope to eclipse that mark this upcoming season.

The first raffle is for a refurbished 2010 Club Car. The cart was reconditioned by Golf Carts of Houston and has new paint, lift, rims, tires, batteries, battery charger, and rear folding seat. Cart has a retail value of $5,995.00. Winner of this cart can pick it up in Kingwood or Katy or delivery can be arranged.

The second raffle is a gun raffle for the following items:
1st Prize- E.R. Shaw MK VII 7mm/08 Remington Custom Rifle value $1,300
2nd Prize- Bushmaster XM15 MOE M4A3 AR 15 ** *valued at $1200
3rd Prize- Remington Versamax SPT Shotgun ** *valued at $1,000
4th Prize- Glock 17C Gen. 3 valued at $600
5th Prize- ATN DGWSXS5 18AX â€" Sight Night Vision Scope valued at $650
** *Items may be substituted, subject to availability for equal value firearm.
Firearms and scope can be picked up at Heston Ciment, PLLC. in Katy or shipped at your cost to your FFL dealer. If picked up at Heston Ciment the transfer fee will be covered.

Each of these raffles is limited to *400 tickets.*

Tickets are $20 each or 5 for $90. Please PM me or text me with your information if interested and we can arrange payment and delivery of your ticket stubs.

Drawings are to be held Friday, October 23rd and winners will be notified via email and phone call.

All proceeds will go directly to the National MS Society and thank you in Advance,
Michael

832-493-1052


----------

